# Ibook allumé 24h et plus



## Vinidepassage (11 Décembre 2004)

Salut , est ce que ca pose problème de laisser un mac ibook g4 allumé pendant 24h ou plus (telechargement) merci


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (11 Décembre 2004)

bah moi je le lassie tourner toute la nuit (avec lecran eteint) et ca me pose aucun problème. Je ne vois pas d'ailleurs pourquoi il y en aurait, tant que tu vis dans une zone tempérée 

Bref faut peut-être pas le laisser dans "une salle des machines"


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

A mon avis y'a aucun problème.
Mais n'oublie pas d'ajuster le panneau de contrôle "Energie" pour qu'il ne se mette pas en veille, sinon ça va interrompre ta connexion Internet.

Moi, le mien, je ne l'éteins jamais, sauf pour les gros déplacements... je le mets en mode veille.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

d'ailleurs, pdt la nuit, si on laisse allume l'ibook

peut on refermer l'ecran pdt qu'on laisse tourner la machine ou ouvert ?


----------



## Zane (11 Décembre 2004)

si tu fermes l'écran, l'iBook se mettra directement en veille, et coupera la connexion au net.
 programme jsute la mise en veille de l'écran, qui lui ne sert a rien qd tu dors


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

oki  je vois

donc pas de risque d'abimer l'ecran en le refermant ibook allume donc...


----------



## Zane (11 Décembre 2004)

non, aucun risque.
le bébé s'endormira simplement


----------



## Benji (12 Décembre 2004)

je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser probleme si c est occasionnel. maintenant, il faut savoir une chose et je parle en connaissannce de cause, si tu fais cela trop souvent, ta batterie risque d en prendre un coup. apres deux ans d utilisation similaire, la mienne est bonne a jetter 
la prochaine, que j aurai gratos  sera utilisee de facon plus "responsable"  c est a dire :  utilisation intensive du mac sur secteur = batterie enlevee de son emplacement, avec recharges/decharges regulieres tout de meme.


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Décembre 2004)

Vinidepassage a dit:
			
		

> Salut , est ce que ca pose problème de laisser un mac ibook g4 allumé pendant 24h ou plus (telechargement) merci



*Mais qu'est-ce qu'il peut bien nécessiter de faire tourner un ordi relié à une connexion internet pendant toute la nuit ???    :mouais:    *


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Moi ca fait 1 an que mon PWB est allumé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

non stop ?

et sinon, au fait, qd tu branches sur le secteur, faut enlever la batterie ou est ce que ca n'y touche pas ?

merci


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Non non tu la laisses


----------



## gtoto (12 Décembre 2004)

vous etes sur qu'il faut la laisser? car sur mon ex-PC on m'avait conseillé de l'enlever quand je bossais sur secteur. et la remettre pour les déplacement...

pour l'instant je la laiisse sur mon powerbook mais est-ce bon?


----------



## Chococed (12 Décembre 2004)

l'utilisation de la batterie à déja été évoqué dans d'autre sujet.
Il y a meme un post exprés.

Sinon pour ta question est bien il est normalement conseillé d'enlevé la batterie si tu laisse ton portable en permanece sur secteur. De plus il te faut enlever la batterie en la laissant chargé a moitié environ, sinon il y un risque de probleme d'amorçage de ta batterie.

Mais franchement quel est l'intéret d'avoir un portable si c'est pour l'avoir tout le temp branché ???

Et puis tu verras qu'a force, tu te lasseras d'enlever la batterie a chaque fois que tu veux mettre ton portable sur secteur ( si tu es un utilisateur nomade bien sur )

Enfin pour terminer , et bien moi je te diré de ne pas trop faire attention a ta nbatterie: je m'explique, l'intéret du portable est de pouvoir le déplacé tout le temp. Alors utilise le quand tu veut et mets mle en charge quand c'est nécessaire. C'est toi le maitre ou ton portable ???

La seule chose qu'il est recommandé de faire c'est de vider la batterie et de la recharger une ou deux fois par mois, c'est important pour le calibrage de la batterie.

Voila

++


----------



## woulf (12 Décembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour ta question est bien il est normalement conseillé d'enlevé la batterie si tu laisse ton portable en permanece sur secteur. De plus il te faut enlever la batterie en la laissant chargé a moitié environ, sinon il y un risque de probleme d'amorçage de ta batterie.



sur les portables apple, quand la batterie est chargée, l'ordi ne continuera pas à la charger et donc à la fatiguer, donc il n'y a aucun intérêt à enlever la batterie. Où as tu vu que c'est conseillé de l'enlever ???

Il me semble bien que dans d'autres threads justement le point avait été longuement débattu.

Edit: tiens le lien est là: post général en tête de la rubrique portable sur les batteries 

Plus précisément le point n°5 du 3e poste


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Ca serait vraiment une manip usante :mouais: , chaque fois enlever et remettre


----------



## Macounette (12 Décembre 2004)

Moi je ne l'enlève jamais. 
Je suis les consignes d'Apple, sans chercher midi à 14h et ça marche très bien :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Exactement faut pas se poser trop de questions


----------



## Benji (13 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> sur les portables apple, quand la batterie est chargée, l'ordi ne continuera pas à la charger et donc à la fatiguer, donc il n'y a aucun intérêt à enlever la batterie.


 j ai suivi les conseils d apple et bonjour le resultat au bout d un peu plus de deux ans. ma batterie est naze


----------



## vincmyl (13 Décembre 2004)

Je laisse aussi mon iPod tout le temps branché sur l'ordi


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

Je rêve ou c'est encore un sujet sur l'utilisation des battries????? De toutes façons, vous ne trancherez pas, il y a les partisans du "branché en permanance" et ceux du "faut l'enlever". On ne va pas en parler dans tous les sujets!


----------



## woulf (14 Décembre 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> j ai suivi les conseils d apple et bonjour le resultat au bout d un peu plus de deux ans. ma batterie est naze



C'est à peu près la durée de vie normale d'une batterie, quelle que soit l'utilisation qu'on en fasse, cfr le post de macinside que je citais.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

150¤ a depenser en batterie tous les 2 ans et demi sachant que l'autonomie est de 4-5h vs la moitie sur un portable PC, je trouve que c'est raisonnable


----------



## vincmyl (14 Décembre 2004)

Enfin bon quand meme :mouais: Je trouve ca cher


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

c"est le prix d'une batterie et compare a plusieurs constructeurs tels que HP, toshiba...

c'est plutot bon marché


----------



## vincmyl (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai tu as raison le prix est plus que correct


----------

